# Reference Guide on How to Share DataOne Connection....



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 5, 2007)

Well Many Many Posts are comming up, how to share DataOne Connection between PCs or between PC.... I thought Writting one of my 

own guide which I follow 

Scenario 1. You want to share the Connection between 2 PCs.
Scenario 2. You want to share between 2 or more PCs using Hub/Switch.

*Scenario 1. You want to share the Connection between 2 PCs.*

There are 2 option how you may do it,

Easiest option is sbscribe to a Type IV / III modem or which called MT 841 which comes with 4 eathernet Port can computers can directly go in to it and which would act as a hub it self.

The Seocnd and more complex would be, when you dont have that 4 Post modem. so here is option 2,

*What Hardware you would need ??*


A PC with 2 LAN Cards which would ACT as Server when sharing !!
Second PC with a LAN Card !!
 Cross over CAT 5 Cable with both end puched with RJ45 jacks. (You may buy from any Hardware store, make sure its not bigger than 

50 ft) .

*What Software you would need ??*

Just Windows XP as OS in both system !!

*How you do it ?? (The Software config)*

The Idea is, You would connect the modem to PC 1 ( which is acting as server, but dont worry, Nothing fancy, any windows xp system would do the job with few clicks) LAN 1, connet by dialing an ADSL connection, and then connect the PC 1 with PC 2 using the CAT 5 cable and share that ADSL conection of PC 1 !! 

Here is how you may do it,

Connect the ADSL modem using LAN interface to your PC 1 or rather what would act as server !! Now Go to *Network Connections*

*Image*

It should open a window which would have 2 LAN Cards, Now *Right Click on LAN 1*, in the menu click *Properties*

*Image*

Now a Settings windows will appeare...  here Just Check on the *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* then click *properties*, whcih will launch a settings window for value input, you may enter the bellow values (Like IP address, DNS address, Default Getway ETC),

IP Address - 192.168.1.xx (xx can be any number between 255 and apart from 0 and 1 though I suggest *192.168.1.21*)
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Default GetWay - 192.168.1.1

DNS Address -61.0.0.5
ALT DNS Address - 61.1.96.71 or 61.1.96.69

Click Ok and again click OK...

Now Click on the option *Creat a New connection*

*Image*

Which would launch the wizered to Creat a New connection to connect to the Internet !!

*Image*

Now Click the *Next*,

Select the Option *Connect to the Internet* and click *Next*, 

*Image*

Now Select the Option which says, *Set up my connection manually* and then click *next*,

*Image*

At the Next step, Select the option which says, *Connect using a bradband connection which requires a user name and password* and click *next*,

*Image*

Give the Connection Name *DataOne* or what ever you may wish !! and click *next*

*Image*

Input you DataOne user name and Password !! and click next

*Image*

We are all most finish, you may check on the option to place a Shortcut icon at desktop, I suggest you do, and click finish !!

*Image*



Now at the Second LAN Card for the PC 1 which has the LAN 1 connected with Modem and where you have just created a connection 

DataOne right now !!

Again to Go to *Network Connections*

*Image*

It should open a window which would have 2 LAN Cards, Now *Right Click on LAN 2* (Not the one which has DataOne Modem in it), in the menu click *Properties*

*Image*

Now a Settings windows will appeare...  here Just Check on the *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* then click *properties*, whcih will launch a settings window for value input, you may enter the bellow values (Like IP address, DNS address, Default Getway ETC),

IP Address - 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Default GetWay - 192.168.1.1

DNS Address - Leave it blank unless you are having connectivity issues
ALT DNS Address - Leave it blank unless you are having connectivity issues

Now Right Click one the ICON *DataOne* at your network connetions, and go to its properties, now there at Advance TAB, turn on the *Internet connection sharing*, Click Apply !!

*Image*

You are pretty much Done with the Setup on Computer One which would act as server !!

*How with Computer 2*

Just Plug in the CAT 5 between Server LAN Card 2 and Second PC LAN Card,

Now at the Second PC,

Again to Go to *Network Connections*

*Image*

It should open a window which would have 2 LAN Cards, Now *Right Click on LAN 2* (Not the one which has DataOne Modem in it), in the menu click *Properties*

*Image*

Now a Settings windows will appeare...  here Just Check on the *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* then click *properties*, whcih will launch a settings window for value input, you may enter the bellow values (Like IP address, DNS address, Default Getway ETC),

IP Address - 192.168.0.xx (xx can be any number between 255 and apart from 0 and 1 though I suggest *192.168.0.11*)
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Default GetWay - 192.168.0.1

DNS Address - 192.168.0.1
ALT DNS Address - Leave it blank unless you are having connectivity issues

Done ...

Reboot the PCs, and you should be able to access the Internet from both the PCs now when you connect using DataOne...


Now the *Scenario 2. You want to share between 2 or more PCs using Hub/Switch.*

*What Hardware you would need ??*


PCs with a LAN Card !!
CAT 5 Cables with both end puched with RJ45 jacks. (You may buy from any Hardware store, make sure its not bigger than 50 ft).
 Multiuser Connection of DataOne (Though I have seen it works with SU too, but that would be violating DataOne ToS)
Hub or a Switch

*What Software you would need ??*

Just Windows XP as OS in all systems !!

*How you do it ?? (The Software config)*

The idea is that Modem will be configured as *Allways On connection* and will go in to the Hub / Switch using LAN Interface, other PCs will access it as a getway to connect to the internet using it...

Here is how you may do it,

Configure the Modem to be an *Allways On connection*... to do so you may need to connect the modem using LAN to a single PC 1st, then set the LAN card value to IP - 192.168.1.15 and then visit the URL *192.168.1.1/, now the interface may change according to the modem type, but the basic config is, go to connection settings, by default you may have up to 8 connecctions, Click any of it to setup it, as PPPoE, it will ask for ur dataone user ID and PW, enter them, Save all settings and Reboot the Modem !!

Now when you have configured the Modem as Allways on connection, plug it in to the Hub / Switch as using LAN Interface.

Now Connect all the PCs to the Hub / Switch using the Cat 5 Cables...

and set this config to all PCs,

Go to *Network Connection*,

*Image*

Now *Right Click on LAN 1*, in the menu click *Properties* on a Settings windows will appeare...  here Just Check on the *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* then click *properties*, whcih will launch a settings window for value input, You may enter these Value,

*Image*

IP Address - 192.168.1.xx (xx can be any number between 255 and apart from 0 and 1 and also not same as any other PC in LAN though I suggest you go on as 192.168.1.21 then 22 and then 23 and so on)
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Default GetWay - 192.168.1.1

DNS Address - 61.0.0.5
ALT DNS Address - 61.1.96.71

This bellow step in optional if you need to share files as well....

Now Run this wizered in All the systems...  at the *Network Connection* window, at your Left Hand tool bar you may find Option Set up a small or Medium Office Network !! Click it,

*Image*

Which would launch a wizered to seu it up,

*Image*

Here Click *Next*, Then again *Next*, Now Choose the Option, called "This Computer Connects to the Internet through Residential Getway or though another computer in my Network.[color]".

*Image*

Now again Click *Next* Keep the Computer Name what ever you would like, Click *Next*,

*Image*

Now Give all Computer a Same WorkGroup name like "Home"

*Image*

Click *Next* and just turn on the File Share. Would take some time to complete the process, and then Ask you to carry out certain task, you may choose the option Just Finish the Network Wizered and Click Finish.

You are done, you may need a system Reboot, and u should be able to access the Internet without any problem in all PC...



Note,

Reboot under any case whether Scenario 1 or 2 , allways double check the IP address values are set as described !!

P.S. To all members, if you find any problem in the guide please mention it, I would update.


----------



## n2casey (Apr 5, 2007)

Thx for such a nice tute....


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 5, 2007)

very nice. Thanks for writing a good tut


----------



## sauravktr (Apr 6, 2007)

Very good tut.thanks


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2007)

Amazing tut...

(I am a CCNA but even I wasn't sure abt 2-3 things. You made me clear.)


----------



## anandk (May 25, 2007)

truly a nice tut *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/thumbs-up.gif thanx.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 25, 2007)

great tut Saurav.....only wish i had a BSNL a/c


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 5, 2007)

Small Correction Cat5/Cate cable cable can easily handle data upto 200 Feet without any attenuation rest seem fine..

Hey By the Way you Forget to mention about *Connection via Parallel LapLink* Cable that's yet an another good and fast connection but the Length is a limitation


----------



## dinesh1 (Jun 7, 2007)

thanx very nice tutorial


----------



## blueshift (Jun 7, 2007)

does the speed gets divided?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> does the speed gets divided?



No !! they dont... but yes, If u are eating bandwidth in System 1 then the system 2 will run slow for sure !!!!


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

*@CHOTA CHEETA

the tuto wat you gave in SCENARIO 1 is that the first pc should have two lan cards, which people will not usually have 

I have a adsl modem which can be connected in two ways, one is by ethernet cable and the other is by connecting to usb. Now since i dont have two lan cards on my first pc, can i connect my adsl modem to usb and then use the ethernet slot to connect that to second com, how do i configure it???? so both com's are networked and share internet.

i have two com's with one lan card on each.
i'm using airtel connection and they provide a modem with only one ethernet slot.
*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

@vish786

I guess ur problem is answered here regarding the Cross Cable !!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59657


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @vish786
> 
> I guess ur problem is answered here regarding the Cross Cable !!!
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59657



no dude the problem here is how do i connect to net using only one lan card on each com... read the post again u will understand clearly.... i have brought a crossover cable today.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

> i have brought a crossover cable today.



All right mate...

Just install the USB drivers for UR modem in Computer 1 which u will use as Server !!!

now when u install the drivers, and u have a Modem turned on, u would see another Local Area Network ICON beside ur Ethernet adapter ICON in Network Connection... !!!

u r done 

now just follow the guide to create a new Internet Connection !!! in ur case Windows will use the available USB getway to connect to modem and there after to the Internet !!!

so, now follow the process !!!  to network between to PCs and share the connection as described in the guide


----------



## Akshay (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome tutorial - Solves lots of my queries... Shud b made sticky...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 4, 2007)

nice guide !!


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have MT882 Router. I aslo want to share my DataOne connection, but keeping in mind that other user ccould surf net, without Powering ON my system too, ie; if my system is Turned OFF, will the other user be able to use net?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 4, 2007)

wll yes, in that case u would need a Swicth / HUB !!!



Modem will use PPPoE Connection !!! and will go directly in the Swicth !!! Other computers will go in to the Swicth too... and they will use the Modem (192.168.1.1) as internet getway !!!


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 4, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> wll yes, in that case u would need a Swicth / HUB !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Modem will use PPPoE Connection !!! and will go directly in the Swicth !!! Other computers will go in to the Swicth too... and they will use the Modem (192.168.1.1) as internet getway !!!



Do you mean LINE to SPLITTER to ROUTER to SWITCH to other COMPUTERS?

And how many Outputs will the lowest SWITCH support and what will it cost?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 4, 2007)

Aatif said:
			
		

> Do you mean LINE to SPLITTER to ROUTER to SWITCH to other COMPUTERS?



Yup... 

Swicth comes from 8 Port to any thing above... !!!!



> what will it cost?



8 port dlink would around Rs. 1200/- in Koklata


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 4, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Yup...
> 
> Swicth comes from 8 Port to any thing above... !!!!
> 8 port dlink would around Rs. 1200/- in Koklata



Will the HUB do instead of SWITCH?
What is difference between HUB & SWITCH?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 4, 2007)

*www.karnataka.dotindia.com/telecomguidelines_hs.htm


----------



## aku (Aug 4, 2007)

now i have a question.. i heard dat u can set up a lan (actually wan) between pcs havin data1 bb.. is dat a rumour of a fact?


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 19, 2007)

i tried all stil i cant access net on my other system


----------



## madassinhell (Aug 20, 2007)

well im a complete n00b at this networking thing....
i have one question....

now if i have 
2 PCs with one LAN card each
1 BSNL ADSL modem with one Ethernet and a USB connectivity

so if i connect my modem via USB to PC1 and then, connect PC1 and PC2 using Cross-Over CAT 5 Cable with both end punched with RJ45 jacks.
and then following the tutorial, i will be able to use internet on both PC1 and PC2. Will I be able to transfer data from PC1's Hard-Disk to PC2's HDD??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2007)

madassinhell said:
			
		

> so if i connect my modem via USB to PC1 and then, connect PC1 and PC2 using Cross-Over CAT 5 Cable with both end punched with RJ45 jacks.
> and then following the tutorial, i will be able to use internet on both PC1 and PC2. Will I be able to transfer data from PC1's Hard-Disk to PC2's HDD??



Yes you should be able to access PC HDD from each and another and one more thing, you have Type-II or Type-IV modem from BSNL which comes with 4 Ethernet port, you can use that Modem as one HUB... so in that case Modem will log in to Internet using PPPoE Feature and Both PC will share the same Getway (Thats your Modem) IP 192.168.1.1 !!! and will connect to Modem using the CAT5 inteface... modem will act as one HUB and will allow File and printer share between those 2 PCs...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

Offtopic: I wonder how I missed this tut. Kudos to you Sourav. 5 Stars given


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you for the Comment brother !!!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 23, 2007)

super....comes handy


----------



## patelpk (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi There,

I Have a tataindicom Broadband connection.

We have 2 laptop in our room but only connection

Both of the laptop are having 1 Nic each + Wireless connection .

With these 2 lan setups can i setup the internet connection sharing  between my laptops.

If yes please tell me Steps to do so.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2007)

@patelpk Please start a new thread and post you question. This Thread is for Dataone sharing.


----------



## patelpk (Aug 27, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> @patelpk Please start a new thread and post you question. This Thread is for Dataone sharing.



okie


----------



## vish786 (Sep 18, 2007)

*@ChotoCheeta,
*
i hav to connect my pc with a little different scenario,

like i have connected my 1st system to *modem using a usb cable to my 1st PC *& and this same PC is connected to D-Link Hub (8 ports) for networking.

Net works only on this 1st PC and rest of d PC's r not connected to net, but they r working fine with Lan network, the reason i'm doing this is bcoz i want other system to connect to net only if this system is " ON " but if this system is off, let the other system be networked without internet.

how do i go abt, i tried my level best by changin ip's but does not work.... also tried both ur method told in 1st post of d thread they too dont work. ???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 18, 2007)

@Vish786

Hello,

I suppose this is the Bellow Interface which you want to follow... I would try to provide some info to share net in this bellow format...

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/9549/01rm5.jpg

In this case you should use On Demand Connection / Bridge Mode connection... which means you would configure ur user name password under PC 1 to Dial PPPoE connection under PC 1 Via USB Interface of the Modem...

1st set up one on demand or Bridge Mode Connection for PC 1...

Now PC 1 should Have 3 ICON under Network Connection when you have pluged in the Modem Via USB and its Powered On..


DataOne / ISP Name (PPPoE Dial Connection)
Local Area Network (USB)
Local Area Network 2 (LAN)

Now make sure u have File and Printer Share turned on... and then allow Share for the Connection *DataOne (PPPoE Dial Connection)* under Network Connections...

In your Case LAN 2 of PC 1 will go in to Hub / Switch using a Straight cable...  Please set these bellow IP address for the LAN 2 (Ethernet connection) under Network Connections...

IP Address :- 192.168.0.1
Subnet :- 255.255.255.0
Default Getway :- 192.168.0.1 (or u should leave it blank unless u have any problem)

DNS :- ISP DNS (though most of the times u dont need them)

Now for PC 2 - 3 - 4 - ....

They are too connected to the Hub / Switch using Straight Cable, so go to their Network Connections, at their LAN set these bellow IPs...

IP Address :- 192.168.0.2
Subnet :- 255.255.255.0
Default Getway :- 192.168.0.1 

DNS :- 192.168.0.1

Now for PC 3 and so on, just change the IPs to 192.168.0.2 then 192.168.0.3 and so on.. rest should be the same..

To see if you have successful network or not, Ping the PC 1 (Server) *ping 192.168.0.1 - t* when successful now Ping any external Sites like *ping google.co.in - t*

Note few this, keep the modem power on and keep loged in to the Connection via Dialing it under PC 1...

You may need to reboot all systems after u set the IPs...


----------



## vish786 (Sep 18, 2007)

hey *choto cheeta* u rock dude, thanks its working, their is one more step to b followed to setup up " appropriate " Network wizard.


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 21, 2007)

Thankyou  chotu chita.....this is exactly what i wanted


----------



## go4saket (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Saurabh aka Choto, thanks for the lovely tutorial. As I have just no experience in field of networking or LAN, I have a few doubts.

1. As I want to connect two computers, both having 1 Ethernet card, I guess I will need a Switch in this case, right? Well, I do have a switch, so that shouldn't be a problem, but just wanted to know is there a direct way to connect without using the switch. My modem connects via Ethernet only.

2. I have Win Xp on the main computer and Win 98 on the other. Will that be alright?

3. As both my computers are about 50 mts away, can I use a CAT cable for this purpose. If not, what is the other alternative.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 29, 2007)

> Hey Saurabh aka Choto, thanks for the lovely tutorial.



Nice of you to leave a comment like that 



> 1. As I want to connect two computers, both having 1 Ethernet card, I guess I will need a Switch in this case, right? Well, I do have a switch, so that shouldn't be a problem, but just wanted to know is there a direct way to connect without using the switch. My modem connects via Ethernet only.



There are 2 ways... without using a Swicth or Hub

1. Find a Modem which has USB or Wiki Interface
2. Add one Extra Network Card
3. use BSNL Type 3 or 4 modems which comes with 4 port Ethernet !!! 



> 2. I have Win Xp on the main computer and Win 98 on the other. Will that be alright?



Yes



> 3. As both my computers are about 50 mts away, can I use a CAT cable for this purpose. If not, what is the other alternative.



Should not be any problem as on theory it can go up to 100m 

thank you...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 29, 2007)

Great thread choto dude


----------



## go4saket (Sep 29, 2007)

Whats the cost of the CAT wire used to connect two computers. I guess I will need some about 30-40 Meters.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 29, 2007)

thnx Pathiks for the comment...

@go4saket

D-Link is Rs. 8/- per m for CAT5


----------



## go4saket (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Saurabh...


----------



## go4saket (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Choto...now help me with this...

I have two PC's, both with one LAN Card and a Dataone Modem with only Ethernet connection type. I want to connect both PC's in such a way so that I can share Dataone connection between them.

This is what I did...

Took a Switch and connected PC1, PC2 and Modem to it. As I already had a Broadband dialer on PC1, I just switched both PC and the modem and using PC1 got successfully connected to the net. The problem is that PC2 is no where to be seen. How do I get PC2 connected and then after that how do I share the connection with PC2.

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/9525/outlay1zq4.jpg

I hope you got my point.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 6, 2007)

I got the point brother...

What you need to do is,

Connect the PCs with HUB/Switch using Straight Cable...
Connect the MODEM with Hub/Switch using its given eithernet Cable...

Now Follow this Part...


> and set this config to all PCs,
> 
> Go to *Network Connection*,
> 
> ...




Now follow this process for ur Modem (I guess this one is ur modem from Y! Chat) to setup PPPoE Modem Log in connection...

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/8204/modempr1.th.jpg

You are done, you may need a system Reboot, and u should be able to access the Internet without any problem in all PC...


----------



## go4saket (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Choto for the help..

Although I configured it a bit differently. The outline of the network is as follows...

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/1695/outlayxl0.jpg

IP : 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.5
Subnet : 255.255.255.0
Gateway : 192.168.0.1
DNS : 192.168.0.1

Although now I am able to access Internet as well as files from each PC from all PC's, I have a few doubts...

1. As I had Zone Alarm installed, I had to change "Internet Secutiry Zone" from High to Medium, else I wasnt able to access Internet from other PC's other than the Host PC. Why does this happen and is it safe to keep it in Medium.

2. Since the time I have done all these settings, even if I disconnect Internet from the host PC, it automatically get connected in a minute or two. How can I stop this from happening.

I am also starting a new thread on Issues relating to LAN in Software Troubleshooting section so that all kinds of problems relating to LAN can be discussed there. Please help me regarding this in any of the threads...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 8, 2007)

@go4saket

If you notice, actually u are using this format...  though u may have drew it in different manner but the network is like this, 

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/9549/01rm5.jpg

refer = *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=607856&postcount=35



Now about ur problem, 



> 1. As I had Zone Alarm installed, I had to change "Internet Secutiry Zone" from High to Medium, else I wasnt able to access Internet from other PC's other than the Host PC. Why does this happen and is it safe to keep it in Medium.



In ur Network a server is acting as Internet Getway and sharing the connection between all clients....

*Note :* Its Highly recomended and Adviced that *DO NOT* use any Firewall software under the server system.... Servers should not have any Firewalls installed... !!! even its adviced that you should turn off the Windows Default firewall too 

But as it seems i would need the firewall, here is one work around... For this u need to have ZONE Alarm Pro (the free wont work ) *www.zonealarm.com/store/content/support/techNote_9.jsp?dc=12bms&ctry=US&lang=en



> 2. Since the time I have done all these settings, even if I disconnect Internet from the host PC, it automatically get connected in a minute or two. How can I stop this from happening.



certainly... it can be turned off... but actually this helps as even u are not present in the server if a client needs Internet, requesting the server would autometically going to dial the connection... 

how ever as u dont need the feature, please go to network settings, Right Click on ur DataOne Connection (the one you dial to login) then please Navigate your self to *Advance TAB* and please *check off* these 2 options highlighted in the picture bellow....

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/4303/13523514hp3.jpg

thank you...


----------



## go4saket (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Choto for your help. You are a life saver. You have solved my second doubt. As for the first one, I have installed ZA Internet Security (Paid Version) in my server as I access Internet from that PC also.

Please also check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70144 for some more doubts of mine.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Choto, tell me on thing... As I was not satisfied with ZA IS antivirus feature, I switched back to my old Kaspersky Anti Virus and installed ZA Firewall (free version). Since then I am not able to access internet in any other computer except the one in which I have connected the modem. Disabling the firewall solves the problem. Does this mean that ZA free firewall doesnot support Internet sharing or do I have to do some kind of a setting. BTW, how do you think Kaspersky Internet Security is?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 11, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hey Choto, tell me on thing... As I was not satisfied with ZA IS antivirus feature, I switched back to my old Kaspersky Anti Virus and installed ZA Firewall (free version). Since then I am not able to access internet in any other computer except the one in which I have connected the modem. Disabling the firewall solves the problem. Does this mean that ZA free firewall doesnot support Internet sharing or do I have to do some kind of a setting. BTW, how do you think Kaspersky Internet Security is?


 
Your ZA Firewall is blocking access from other computers in the same subnet mask to your PC. As far as i remember there is an option in ZA Firewall to define a rule whereby you could list all the IP address and subnet mask of individual PC's or a range of IP address which you want to give access to your machine. That way you would be able to get internet on all of your machines.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 11, 2007)

@go4saket
@rb_kaustuv 

May be you have missed my previous post 



			
				me said:
			
		

> But as it seems i would need the firewall, here is one work around... For this u need to have ZONE Alarm Pro (the free wont work ) *www.zonealarm.com/store/conte...try=US&lang=en





			
				Zone Alarm Web Site said:
			
		

> *Summary*
> ZoneAlarm Plus and ZoneAlarm Pro fully support Internet Connection Sharing (ICS). ZoneAlarm does not fully support ICS.



 So no brothers, this is one feature removed from the Free Version  so u will face problem in ICS 



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> BTW, how do you think Kaspersky Internet Security is?



once again may be you missed my previous post 



			
				mer said:
			
		

> *Note :* Its Highly recomended and Adviced that DO NOT use any Firewall software under the server system.... Servers should not have any Firewalls installed... !!! even its adviced that you should turn off the Windows Default firewall too



Server should not use any Firewall at all... but yes Kaspersky Internet Security on paper will support ICS its you who needs to play with the settings to make it work at ur place 

Now about the program KIS 7.0, I would say because of the price (Rs. 900/- OEM) and offcourse the performance its the best paid security suite out there


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 11, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @go4saket
> @rb_kaustuv
> 
> May be you have missed my previous post



Ahhh i would say yes and no..as i had gone thru half of the posting.. 

Anyways..u are correct .. i had ZA Pro when i used to set that option of defining the IP address range and the subnet mask..sorry to have overlooked that point...

Anyways u have really started a good thread.. Keep up the good work man..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2007)

I have this config 
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/9525/outlay1zq4.jpg

one is running vista( thro wifi )  and the other one is on xp. I can access internet on both the systems but I cannot get filesharing in vista as well as in xp


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 29, 2007)

^^I think that some networking files are not installed in your XP installation.I had the same problem which was solved after i installed networking files.Also check for if all the services are running especially those related to networking.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

Just run the file sharing wizard in both the OS' and make sure "Share files and printers" is checked in Vista. It will set things right. Setting up file sharing in XP is much more easier than in Vista.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes before you can enable file sharing you need to run the file sharing wizard.
Do what infra_red_dude said.If that does not help try my suggestion.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2007)

some improvement here... I can see my xp system on my vista networkmap , but I still cannot connect to it.. time for some more trial and error.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^ Vista has an additional setting. Goto the network center where it shows your connection topography. Under that, just tick File and Printer Sharing. Mebbe that will help. Also I hope you've the Workgroup name same for both the computers.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks Ani and harvik, here is the network map in vista. 
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/5391/captureqp6.jpg

as you can see that my PC is listed in the map, and it also shows correct ip address assigned to it. I have enabled file sharing in both systems. still I cannot ping eachother computers . is my firewall blocking the access? I use kaspersky.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh.. thats a complicated map. This was not what you had told me! You said you haf 2 computers and one access point connected to the adsl router. Desktop connected to the wifi router thru cable and the laptop via wireless card. Is this correct?

Yes, set the zone to Local network (which enables file sharing) in KIS.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Oh.. thats a complicated map. This was not what you had told me! You said you haf 2 computers and one access point connected to the adsl router. Desktop connected to the wifi router thru cable and the laptop via wireless card. Is this correct?



yea its correct and the map is also correct. the map shows the switch and wifi router as two spearate devices but its actually one  


> Yes, set the zone to Local network (which enables file sharing) in KIS.


ok its was my mistake that I didnt take notice of KIS firewall and I appologise for not mentioning that. The problem is fixed now , the network 192.168.1.0 was set as internet so the filesharing was not working.  thanks to you guys an choto , my problem is fixed  .. sorry again for not giving correct information 

EDIT: its was easier to access my vista shared folders on ubuntu using samba , absolutely no problem at all. but I cannot getinto the linux shared folders via vista with my linux username and password . 

Dataone also works perfectly


----------



## vizard356 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is my problem.

I Have One Desktop-PC(WinXP) with one LAN-Card 
and
One Laptop(Vista Home-P) With In-built Lan-Card.

I Have sat up Small Home and Office Connection with ICS enable between this two computer.

Desktop is connected to modem(BSNL broadband) through USB connection.

I have also assign IP address, default gateway everything according to tutorial.

Here is what it show on the vista network map.
*img244.imageshack.us/img244/5732/88970876ix6.th.jpg
(Note: 1 is Notebook and 2 is Desktop PC)

Although Desktop-PC is connected to Internet but in Vista Map it shows It is not Connected. 

I tried a lot but with success. 

Thank You.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 4, 2008)

^^U'll have to make an always on internet connection(Broad Band) on the vista Laptop.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2008)

What's the difference between Router & gateway ?

How to use use router & gateway. ? web resource required.

How much does one router & one gateway costs ? For 6-10 pcs setup. just curious.

Can anybody elaborate..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 1, 2008)

nice tutorial 10/10


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 1, 2008)

> What's the difference between Router & gateway ?



Dont get confuse, they are just simple tech terms...

*Getway* is a place via which you get out of your Internal (LAN / WAN) network to a external network, which may be an extranet or Intranet or Internet...

*Router* is a device  which allows you to get out from your Internal network...

in this case, Getway is identified by the an IP address  where as the router is the ADSL modem which u use 



> How much does one router & one gateway costs ? For 6-10 pcs setup. just curious.



Router can cost from Rs. 800/- (simple basic ADSL modem) to few lakhs  some heavy duty ISP back end device 

Getway's are vertual, like the Internet connection is a getway for your local network to comunicate with another external network or PC... so BSNL broadband is a getway for u  which starts from Rs. 250/- + TAX per month 



> How much does one router & one gateway costs ? For 6-10 pcs setup. just curious.



depends on ur need... as what do u wish to do ?? just to share the dataone between those PCs ??

then as u know getway is a dataone plan  where as router is a modem (Rs. 1200/- for BSNL Type-I) and u would need to have a switch  8 port swicth for 8 PC would cost Rs. 1200/- 

@vaibhavtek

thnx for the comment


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2008)

^^Thanks Saurav. Very useful info you've provided.

By the way *can you give me a few website links to configure simple routers *and gateways ie those in the range of Rs.5000 to share broadband connection.

I am not asking about cisco routers .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Get your self BSNL *Type-IV* modem  it will act as hub / switch as it comes with option to connect 4 LAN and comes with Wifi I guess upto 10 wifi connection is possible 

if U have more than 4 PC which needs connection then buy a BSNL *Type-I* modem and buy a 8 Port Switch (d-link) may cost Rs. 1200/- for 8 port switch 

all available in Kolkata local market any store  apart from the BSNL modem which comes with BSNL broadband connection


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ Thanks Choto


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 2, 2008)

> ^^ Thanks Choto



mention not


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Get your self BSNL *Type-IV* modem  it will act as hub / switch as it comes with option to connect 4 LAN and comes with Wifi I guess upto 10 wifi connection is possible
> 
> if U have more than 4 PC which needs connection then buy a BSNL *Type-I* modem and buy a 8 Port Switch (d-link) may cost Rs. 1200/- for 8 port switch
> 
> all available in Kolkata local market any store  apart from the BSNL modem which comes with BSNL broadband connection


but even the type-I modem, the standard issue, is enough for two computers as it has an ethernet port as well as an USB port. This is useful in laptop + PC scenarios, where the PC is connected to the ethernet port, and the USB port can be used for the Laptop.

BTW, does any modem(BSNL) support one of the PCs connected to it accessing other PCs connected to it via LAN ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 3, 2008)

> where the PC is connected to the ethernet port, and the USB port can be used for the Laptop.



Sure ?? as doesnt work when I tried


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Sure ?? as doesnt work when I tried


worked for a friend


----------



## hyde (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I am a little confused...

I have a Router with 4 Ports and 4 Cables provided with the modem. And I have a Desktop with XP Pro and a Laptop with XP Pro.

Now I have my Router connected to the desktop and using the Bridge mode to connect. And if I connect my Laptop to the Router it says connected but is not able to go online at the same time neither it can browse my Desktop.
Please help...


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2008)

*should be made a sticky*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

topgear said:


> *should be made a sticky*


 
I donot think so because there are many great tut. by VG so shouldnot they be made a sticky.


----------



## chahal63 (Apr 23, 2008)

*sharing internet connection*

hi all
i have two pc and one internet connection my modem is on usb and pcs are connected through lan please tell me steps acc to xp os to share a internet connection on both pcs and my modem is a cable modem having static ip configuration


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: sharing internet connection*

How about using a Proxy Server ?  I guess you'll need a name as well go here *www.multiproxy.org/  (it's small & fast)

You need to find FREE Proxy List only dis-advantage of above proxy. Otherwise is toooo good.... Give it a try

Janki


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: sharing internet connection*

use a hub/ switch to share internet.


----------

